# small yellow chips in credit and cellfone cards



## arthur kierski (Apr 16, 2011)

what one calls the small yellow chips that stores information and are used in cards to withdraw money from bank accounts and is also used in cell phones to store information---i thought it is simm,but i am not sure---
Arthur


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes in cell phones it is called SIMM but on bank and other cards the info is on the magnetic strip..I checked all of my cards and none has the yellow chip...

paul


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 16, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> Yes in cell phones it is called SIMM but on bank and other cards the info is on the magnetic strip..I checked all of my cards and none has the yellow chip...
> 
> paul



Basic cards have only magnetic strip. Chip is considered extra safety when it is included on your cards. These are mainly on credit cards. Most of debit cards are with just magnetic strip.

As far as I know its called just chip. Cards issued with this feature are called chip and pin cards. They are not very common in USA but are coming in slowly. They are very common in Europe and are considered as more safe than other.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_and_PIN


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 17, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> trashmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Yes in cell phones it is called SIMM but on bank and other cards the info is on the magnetic strip..I checked all of my cards and none has the yellow chip...
> ...




As usual this is a debatable matter since the safety is only theoretical, as has already been demonstrated on several television shows. The reality is that anyone can buy a relatively cheap scanner off the internet, walk past you, and pass their held-held scanner near to your wallet. In a second it can read the data off the RFID chip in every one of those so-called Smart Cards in your wallet. Pick-pocketing has gone high tech!

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 17, 2011)

macfixer01 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > trashmaster said:
> ...




By the way - Besides news shows, one of the television shows I saw this mentioned on was the short-lived Pitch Men. That was the show where Billy Mays and Anthony Sullivan searched out inventors to help market their products through infomercials. However the show ended not too long after Billy Mays' death. Anyway there was a man on the show looking for their help to sell his invention, which was special sleeves you would put your Smart Cards into which completely blocked a scanner from reading them. So countermeasures do exist already, but a lot of people don't even know about this dangerous threat yet.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't remember where I seen it, but somewhere I seen mention of a wallet with some kind of a mylar type film laminated right into the wallet for that reason.

Ray


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sodbuster said:


> Don't remember where I seen it, but somewhere I seen mention of a wallet with some kind of a mylar type film laminated right into the wallet for that reason.
> 
> Ray




http://blogs.creditcards.com/2010/07/fashionable-ways-to-fight-identity-theft.php

http://greatgiftcircle.com/2449/anti-identity-theft-walletunisex/


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 17, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Sodbuster said:
> 
> 
> > Don't remember where I seen it, but somewhere I seen mention of a wallet with some kind of a mylar type film laminated right into the wallet for that reason.
> ...




Yes the anti-RFID wallet is one solution as long as you aren't standing in a line with the card out in your hand. I think I'd still prefer the sleeves though. I currently keep my credit cards in special Tyvek envelopes someone gave me, because it prevents the magnetic stripes from rubbing against other items in my wallet and getting physically damaged.


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks all for the information-------i will pass to you as soon as possible the average of gold in this chips(pins) per kilo----1kilo of these pins have 2780 pins-----
Arthur


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 17, 2011)

arthur kierski said:


> thanks all for the information-------i will pass to you as soon as possible the average of gold in this chips(pins) per kilo----1kilo of these pins have 2780 pins-----
> Arthur





Just curious, are you referring to pins on the chip itself, in-between the layers of the plastic card? Or does the plastic card have external gold contact pads on the suface like the one shown at the link below? The RFID type I was talking about has no need for external contact points, so the cards you have are apparently a different kind of Smart Card. It probably has an internal processor and flash memory chip as this article says. That's also the type of card for example that enables operation of my DirecTV satellite receiver.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/question332.htm

macfixer01


----------



## shyknee (Apr 17, 2011)

Arthur
there are gold wires from the chip to the pads inside the epoxy .
some epoxy are see through and you can see the wires .
so I think incineration ,and crush my be the way to go ? what was your plan of attack on these?


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 17, 2011)

Shyknee,i received a few of these cards for studying how to proceed---
i noticed what you mentioned and also am deciding to incinerate(since it is only the chips and not the plastics)
i am expecting to receive many kilos
Arthur


----------



## Oz (Apr 17, 2011)

Well if you guys like those cards, let me know when you get some of these to refine.
http://creditcardforum.com/blog/jp-morgan-palladium-card-benefits/


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oz said:


> Well if you guys like those cards, let me know when you get some of these to refine.
> http://creditcardforum.com/blog/jp-morgan-palladium-card-benefits/



I'll take thier rejects if I could get them. 8)


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 17, 2011)

someon else was playing with those chip cards a year orso ago;; maby you can find some info with the search button.

paul


----------

